# That time of year again



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This year I made all the members of the woodworking group a bow sander for the spirit of the holidays.
I will let the pictures tell the story.
they were made from mnaple and an old poplar plank I had laying around. the first picture is what was left of the plank. The sandin belts were from WoodWorkers Supply, Kingspor.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

And some more;


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

And More


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

And lastly


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Those are nice!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

way to go Herb....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work Herb . I had to wait till the end to understand what they were . Look like they would come in very handy to some lucky recipients


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Herb.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Verynice. What are they?


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Tiny said:


> Verynice. What are they?


Bow sander use to sand round or odd shaped parts.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool!!

HJ


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Herb,

You're making me wish that I was a member of your club. You had better hope that the club won't grow much larger, or your Santa projects will need to start production in July.

Some great work, again this year.

Charley


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice work, Herb. I could use one to sand a pedestal base that I've been thinking of refinishing.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Outstanding as always, Herb.

You have some very lucky club members. You have done some great items over the past couple of years. I can only guess what you get in return from the other club members. If they are anything like you, then, I'm sure you have some really neat items in return.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great work Herb.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

schnewj said:


> Outstanding as always, Herb.
> 
> You have some very lucky club members. You have done some great items over the past couple of years. I can only guess what you get in return from the other club members. If they are anything like you, then, I'm sure you have some really neat items in return.


LOL, I have been trying to inspire them,Bill, but haven't made it yet. I do benefit from free veneer, lumber,used tools ,and hardware etc. from time to time just from belonging to the club. plus it is a good place to dispose of unused items in the shop and find a new home for them.
@CharleyL With all your experience and woodworking knowledge you would make a good addition to our club.

Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great work Herb. Some very lucky club memebers there.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh that sort of tool! Thanks Ed. I would need one to my coming work. One customer has a lamp foot in spiral shape made of oak...indeed a worth thinking solution


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

What a kind gesture. Captures the spirit of the season. You are very generous not only with material things but also with your time. Thank you for sharing and inspiring us - and for introducing me to a tool that I had never seen. I always just stretched the paper between my (now arthritic) hands. I'll make one!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Roy Drake said:


> What a kind gesture. Captures the spirit of the season. You are very generous not only with material things but also with your time. Thank you for sharing and inspiring us - and for introducing me to a tool that I had never seen


I couldn't have said it better myself Ray. Gotta love Herb , the mans got a big heart. 

That looked like a lot of work IMO


----------

